# What is your favourite gaming music of all time



## Moonfly

Some of my all time favourites that really take me back to my childhood.

Growing up is hard!


----------



## Ares

Here are my favorites


----------



## lsiberian




----------



## gavinol

Red Dead's soundtrack, I thought, was great. Especially the songs "Far Away" in the middle of the game and "Deadman's Gun" at the end credits. 
The best song in my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Moonfly

Thats one game I have on my to do list, its good to know the sound track is going to be upto scratch too :T


----------



## Andre

Lux Aeterna


----------



## Moonfly

Is that used in a game, which one? I found the track on You Tube and its sounds epic. Ive heard it used a few tims in different places, but not in a game.


----------



## Andre

Oh got the thread title wrong, thought it was What I listened too when playing...I like Lux it pumps me up. IF it is used in a game it would be LOTR


----------



## Moonfly

Ah got ya :T You know, its surprising ow often I can hear a piece of music and imagine it in a game, sometimes the music inspires ideas, and I think it would be good for some games to be purposely designed to incorporate some music, so they both work together well.


----------



## Andre

Lux isn't instant gradification, it builds and builds over the 6mins probably wouldn't be the best for a FPS game


----------



## Moonfly

I think that depends on how you build the game. If a level was built with some tension in, that built with the music, then the results could be as epic as the sound track sounds.


----------



## Moonfly

Classic Mario really gets in your brain.


----------

